

US Healthcare is an Embarrassment - jackaltman
http://jackealtman.com/us-healthcare-is-an-embarrassment/

======
pennig
I don't have any personal hardships with the existing system, but whenever I
see my statement of benefits where a doctor bills $X and insurance pays them
$X/4, I always scratch my head and think, "This is normal? There has GOT to be
a better way!"

